# New to Everything - How do I get help fixing a bow



## skipper78 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a Darton 500MC, it is old, I didn't know, and the bow string popped and damaged the upper cam. How and where can I get help in fixing it? It was my Brother's bow, he never used it, and the string dried out. Now I need some real help in finding parts because it's so old. I'm new and don't know where to start. Help me please.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Check the internet for parts you might be able to find older parts on there.


----------



## skipper78 (Feb 26, 2008)

Pickert,
Thanks for the response. Any places in particular? I really don't know the Archery jargon well yet. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

skipper78 said:


> Pickert,
> Thanks for the response. Any places in particular? I really don't know the Archery jargon well yet. Thanks for the help though.


I'm not for sure were to look exactly either. Some places you might try are the Darton website and send them a message or email and ask them if they know. Another thing to do is put a thread on here(AT) about good web sites for finding older parts. There are lots of people on here that will help you out. Good luck finding the part you need.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk skipper78. Have fun here. 
Have a look around for a local shop to help you out.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Find a good local archery shop, and they can probably help you with advice and repairs! That is probably the best place to start. Welcome aboard too!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

:wav: :welcomesign: to AT 
you should definately contact darton first,you may even want to get their phone number and give them a call. you may also want to goggle darton archery parts and see what you come up with.good luck:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------

